# Onkyo 705 problem? Needing to reset the DVD player to get sound each time.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just took it out of the box where it had been waiting for a few months before the HT was complete. Picture great, no complaints and we watched our first movie. But it was with the speakers all putting out the same sound, no surround or anything. So I started playing with the options for listening and found one I liked.

Then I thought I probably needed to set the DVD player for optimum sound, etc. Went through and messed with some stuff that looked like it needed messing with, and then no sound at all. 

I reset the receiver and ran Audessey again.

I've gone back to reset the DVD player and then it works. But now I have to go and reset the DVD player every time I want to watch a movie so I can have sound.

Any ideas on what I did?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Just took it out of the box where it had been waiting for a few months before the HT was complete. Picture great, no complaints and we watched our first movie. But it was with the speakers all putting out the same sound, no surround or anything. So I started playing with the options for listening and found one I liked.
> 
> Then I thought I probably needed to set the DVD player for optimum sound, etc. Went through and messed with some stuff that looked like it needed messing with, and then no sound at all.
> 
> ...


Hello,
So long as your speakers are properly connected and your DVD player is configured to bitstream to the Onkyo, you should not have to reset your DVD player. The Onkyo should be decoding the codecs (Dolby Digital, DTS).

In your DVD settings, make sure it is setup for bitstream. If you are using HDMI, it really should be set it and forget it. There should be no reason to rerun Audyssey or reset the 705.

If you would, list the current settings of your DVD player and how it is connected.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I will list the settings on the DVD player when I get home in a couple of hours. Thanks.

All I have is the receiver and the Sony upscaling DVD player attached along with 7.1


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

After checking my set up I discovered I made "common mistake #1", setting the HDMI Audio Out to ON. Works fine now although I still don't think the audio is as clear as it should be. I have a friend coming over tomorrow to explain the speaker setup to me, as far as hertz and stuff like that. I bought the SVS SCS-01's (3 of them) and they don't sound very bright. Kind of muffled.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
After looking up your speakers, you should definitely set the crossover on the Onkyo to 80 Hz so long as you have a subwoofer. The speakers are rated down to around 70 Hz. Also, if the speakers are brand new, they do take some time to break in. Everything from the rubber surrounds of the woofers and more.

Glad you got the HDMI out set to on and is working.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

After running Audessey on 8 listening areas, here is what it says:

Sub woofer: Yes
Front: Full band
Center: 80Hz THX
Surround: 150 Hz
Surr Back: 150 Hz
Surr Back Ch: 2 ch
LPF of LFE: 80Hz THX (no idea what this is)
Double Bass: Off THX

Would you still recommend setting the fronts from "full band" to 80hz even though Audessey says 150Hz? Is this the common problem I have read about wherein Audessey thinks the front speakers are larger than they are?

BTW: Side Surrounds are Cambridge Soundworks S200's and the rear surrounds are CS's MC 200's. They were left over from my last setup and when I bought the SVS fronts I figured I might as well use them. Not too sure what I should set those at.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If the front 3 are SVS SCS-01's, I would cross them over at 80 as they are only rated to around 70 Hz.
No question. 

Looking at what MC200's are, 150 Hz is probably right. It looks like they are Satellite Speakers. That is really small and absolutely designed to be used with a Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

A theater buff friend came over and brought his sound level meter. And we switched all the speakers over as you guys suggested. Then we bumped each speaker a little over what Audessey suggested and it sounds much better.

Thanks!

Re the surrounds and back speakers: I will be looking for different ones soon when budget allows. I figured I'd put most of the money into the three fronts, sub, receiver and PJ.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Re the surrounds and back speakers: I will be looking for different ones soon when budget allows. I figured I'd put most of the money into the three fronts, sub, receiver and PJ.


The front 3 are the most important speakers, the rears do not get anywhere near as much use as the front channels, so money spent wisely :T


----------

